# Icônes Mac OS 9 en mode milliers de couleurs



## François (6 Février 2000)

Je me suis mis à jour à Mac OS 9 au début de cette année, depuis Mac OS 8.5. Sous Mac OS 8.5, qui a introduit les nouvelles icônes en milliards de couleurs (32 bits), même lorsque la profondeur des couleurs de mon moniteur est réglée en mode milliers de couleurs, les icônes étaient encore en 32 bits (je voyais les jolis dégradés des dossiers, p. ex.).
Sous Mac OS 9 par contre, alors que je suis en mode milliers de couleurs, par contre, les icônes affichées sont seulement des icônes 8 bits, comme si j'avais réglé mon écran en 256 couleurs, et ne peuvent être 32 bits que si je règle la profondeur en millions de couleurs. Toutefois, et c'est encore plus bizarre, j'ai pu remarquer que lorsque je sélectionne un élément (son icône s'assombrit), son icône devient 32 bit (je remarque le dégradé); dès que je le déselectionne, l'icône redevient 8 bits.
Qui pourrait bien m'expliquer cet étrange phénomène et comment je pourrais le résoudre ? Merci d'avance.


----------

